# off road leaning cargo trike



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

20" fat bike modified to a 2 wheels in front leaning trike providing front end double lateral friction avoid slippery and fall either in wet roads or gravels and sand,also reduce rough road front end bumps quite a lot


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

2 short films; 1st film shows climbing angle too sharp along the road make rear drive wheel slip








Add 1 more - get down from sidewalk


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

carrying passengers


----------



## NordicNorm (Jul 25, 2014)

*Good idea*



autobike543 said:


> carrying passengers


Thanks for posting. I know someone with balance issues that would love one of these.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

NordicNorm said:


> Thanks for posting. I know someone with balance issues that would love one of these.


Leaning trike rides just like 2 wheelers,I guess you mean"someone with balance issues" is the tilting and steering linkage tricks,the products getting popular in Europe now but cost much than traditional trikes,and not every designer know the tricks well,if lean angle of the trike not more than 20 degree,it can't turn normally in tight turn

The pictures 2nd and 3rd were poor designed by Germans, a German export trader told me that Heisenberg cd1 designer is his friend who didn't know car chassis technics, the 4th bicycle and motorcycle picture is my work


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

To do fine works of leaning trike,3D linkage simulations is necessary


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Start building 20" 406 wheel trike now for cross country and daily shopping
,choose a rear trailing arm from market,There are also fat tire version trailing arms in the frame market too


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

I also found a short front hub(upper one) from recumbent trike that will reduce the scrub and trike width


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Since the Chinese mechanic too lazy to do the prototype, the steel trike seems last for no ending days- -

My another cooperation for EU market prototype almost done, I'm now doing bucket design


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

I should show you the prototype tested in wednesday,lean angle reduce because didn't attention too much of the steering pull rod mechanism in design,I'm now already corrected details and checked by simulations , 2nd prototype should be 30 degree no problem

The comparison light blue trike is Chike from EU


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

camper


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Winter camper
When you got a nice bed outdoors also a long table, you still need a chair too


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

#7 continuing- -


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Bed frame can also used in canopy


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Traveling and camping by bike,you need hot food and hot water,should be better if there were generator- -


----------



## alixta (Dec 27, 2006)

Loving this concept. Is production a reality for you?


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

alixta said:


> Loving this concept. Is production a reality for you?


The mechanic in China was supposed to produce small quantity in cooperation but he delayed for 1 year because no leisure time,I decided to do the job myself 2 months ago, now complete a half of the front end kit

Tube frame parts are in work shop
















These were prototypes arrived in Germany last December developed for EU distributor 







If there were market, production is no problem


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Trying to lose weight
Suspension arms and front end box


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Steer knuckles and sub frame welding jig

There is only one process-bent tube milling work not finished


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Why I build the trike? compared all cargo bikes on the market- especially the c/p value


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sub frame tubes and welding jig positioning completed


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

What capacity the compact trike will carry?still rides well in tight turn


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Image update


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Frame assembling


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

G2 first time road test, waiting for rear hub motor


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Dual front brake is great! basket good for grocery shopping


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Riding in wet rainy day no afraid of slip and fall


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Welded another front frame with basket mount,I should find a 26"bike to modify to a trike


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Front tandem seats kids cargo bike planning


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Please keep working on the trike camper version. Very interesting!
Are you considering a pedal-assist camper trike? That would also be very interest in that idea. I am nearing 66 yrs of age, and my thinking has changed on these subjects. 

In short, I am very excite by your work!


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> Please keep working on the trike camper version. Very interesting!
> Are you considering a pedal-assist camper trike? That would also be very interest in that idea. I am nearing 66 yrs of age, and my thinking has changed on these subjects.
> 
> In short, I am very excite by your work!


The camper trike is based on #17 build for EU distributor and it's pedal-assist trike

There is a long john type also suitable for camper but I'm not going to build the prototype recently; these 20" wheels certainly better than those 16" wheels on gravel paths

Cargo bike camper won't spend time packing

picture down below shows front frame details


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

That is quite interesting, auto bike! Keep going!


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Cross country easily with your kids


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Easily climb up sidewalk step even without power assistance

The G2 little red is much better than G1 fat green in rough terrain thanks to reducing the scrub of knuckles


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Compact cargo trike is quite convenient for daily shopping in busy traffic street and narrow market lanes

PS; I corrected very often since I found my English sentence being poor all the time


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

autobike543 said:


> Riding in wet rainy day no afraid of slip and fall


Tonight I went to the under-construction park in neighbourhood,riding a descend slope gravel path and tight turn,even 2 wheels in front,the bike lateral slip in front wheels,but tilting angle 30 degree in limit didn't let the bike fall and save my knee unscratched by the ground


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

I checked the height of sidewalk curb in #1 and #34 yesterday,#1 is 24 cm while #34 is 19 cm, that's why the sidewalk curb in #1 exerted more impact on the bike, the 2 places sidewalk curbs all tested by the same trikes


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Yesterday I took a film with my cell phone,when took off the phone from the handle bar, mis-touch the button then stop record so didn't let the bike in the film at the end

This time the impact on the bike to run over the curb seemed bigger than before, approaching with lower speed should be smooth in bumping

Film made last year by fat green E trike


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Hub motor assembled and connected with battery,but it won't work! if the power kit from a store, it works soon, but the components from a company and factory you'll wait a long time, they won't deal with you immediately


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> Compact cargo trike is quite convenient for daily shopping in busy traffic street and narrow market lanes
> 
> PS; I corrected very often since I found my English sentence being poor all the time


Don't feel too bad about the grammar, A543: I've been working on sentence and paragraph structure for 66 years, and as you may see from my posts, here and there, I edit quite frequently. :thumbsup:


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> Don't feel too bad about the grammar, A543: I've been working on sentence and paragraph structure for 66 years, and as you may see from my posts, here and there, I edit quite frequently. :thumbsup:


I'm lazy to deal with the tense most, anyway people won't misunderstand then despite its not correct


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> I'm lazy to deal with the tense most, anyway people won't misunderstand then despite its not correct


It's much better than my Chinese!


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> It's much better than my Chinese!


In fact; China has always been an enemy of my country since my ancestor 4 hundred years ago


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

I'm now optimizing details and customise frame tube to make this product more competitive of the compact cargo bike


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> In fact; China has always been an enemy of my country since my ancestor 4 hundred years ago


oops. Many apologies.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Middag

You don't have to apology! history tell stories

Although most of the population here from China migration, I know I'm the descendent of the aboriginal kingdom, and the enemy then was Qing dynasty now is communist China


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

autobike543 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Middag
> 
> You don't have to apology! history tell stories
> 
> Although most of the population here from China migration, I know I'm the descendent of the aboriginal kingdom, and the enemy then was Qing dynasty now is communist China


Bike fair is going to take place here and my little red will be in the show http://www.taichungbikeweek.com/

The area bike industry is right in the kingdom


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> Bike fair is going to take place here and my little red will be in the show http://www.taichungbikeweek.com/
> 
> The area bike industry is right in the kingdom


My Kung Fu cultural organization is rooted in Taiwan.


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I don't believe your technical level is yet to be surpassed . Right now, you are most advanced.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> I don't believe your technical level is yet to be surpassed . Right now, you are most advanced.


There were 3G in my computer and 3.5G in my mind, until 2G put to production and some feedback assist my budget then I have times to make new conceptions come true


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

autobike543 said:


> Riding in wet rainy day no afraid of slip and fall


This morning I rode in the construction park to test gravel ride with E assistance





Too soft rubber holder for too big cell phone, I should buy a rigid one


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> There were 3G in my computer and 3.5G in my mind, until 2G put to production and some feedback assist my budget then I have times to make new conceptions come true


I for one, perhaps, find the career path you are carving for yourself, from nothing, very interesting.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

There are people who just don't want to be slaves of businessmen and politics, not only in east but much more in west

Yesterday I went to ride gravel paths in river band, full suspension is great for E bike in rough terrains


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

New films gravel riding made this morning


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

More films of dirt & gravel









Day or night, beer & bread


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Riding up sidewalk curb film now with a rigid cell phone holder


----------



## squareback (Sep 19, 2011)

You will need to adopt "Ackerman Steering".


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

squareback said:


> You will need to adopt "Ackerman Steering".


Watch closely #44 1st picture you will see ackerman geometry precisely, 3D simulation is necessary for steering & suspension design nowaday


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

The tilt lock brake is useful when riding cross road stop and go frequently in a city, now only 1 caliper 1 disk, will be better with dual in G3


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kingdom_of_Middag
> 
> You don't have to apology! history tell stories
> 
> Although most of the population here from China migration, I know I'm the descendent of the aboriginal kingdom, and the enemy then was Qing dynasty now is communist China


Now I'm equally Interested in Middag!. Do you know your King personally? If so, please ask him to continue to allow Christians to travel through the Kingdom, but don't let them pitch a tent! (They will destroy your culture as completely as the Commies will!). I've known some foreign missionaries, and they can be quite disruptive.
Feel free to PM me on this subject so as to not take any more focus from your vocation as I already have.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> Now I'm equally Interested in Middag!. Do you know your King personally? If so, please ask him to continue to allow Christians to travel through the Kingdom, but don't let them pitch a tent! (They will destroy your culture as completely as the Commies will!). I've known some foreign missionaries, and they can be quite disruptive.
> Feel free to PM me on this subject so as to not take any more focus from your vocation as I already have.


Japan took Taiwan from Qing dynasty in 1895, the movie tells mountain aboriginal against Japanese rule, Taiwanese won't surender as Ainu aboriginal in Japan thounds years ago





Midag kingdom had ever wipe out the 1st time invasion Chinese troops 400 years ago
I'm not good at telling stories in English,There are recognized about 15 aboriginal tribes in Taiwan, the evidences shows Austronesian spread out in Oceania from Taiwan to Hawai and madagasca


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

There will be a prototype like this in Taipei cycle show 2020 March 4th


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

I think your idea is really cool. I ride a cargo trike at my work, and have always been interested in getting one for my home.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

MattiThundrrr said:


> I think your idea is really cool. I ride a cargo trike at my work, and have always been interested in getting one for my home.


Yes the trader asked for a bucket can carry 1 kid in front yesterday,and rear wheel is 26" in the cycle show


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sheet metal work bucket and long journey family e cargo bike


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

You don't make the kids wear those solar panels like hats, do you? 
Nice work you are still ahead of the curve.

-Ray.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> You don't make the kids wear those solar panels like hats, do you?
> Nice work you are still ahead of the curve.
> 
> -Ray.


OK! I've bolt on the column on the solar panel,don't accuse me a kids abuser

I have to thank your keep talking to a homebody folk


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> OK! I've bolt on the column on the solar panel,don't accuse me a kids abuser
> 
> *I have to thank your keep talking to a homebody folk[*/QUOTE]
> 
> ...


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Before road testing the dual caliper tilt lock, I took pictures of what the kit looks like, the upper suspension A arms are not rigid enough to sustain the strain of this type of tilt lock, although it's so compact, the plates and bolts have to increase thickness and sise, it means to increase weight









So I just replaced the dual caliper and bolt on an upper disk and single caliper as before, the front sub frame updated; front wheels moved forward to prevent dual brake applied too much brake that will lift rear wheel

Of course; the geometry of linkages also updated, ignoring the A arms grinding appearance,the factory didn't do as I want









By the way; Taipei cycle show won't take place this year due to plague in Asia


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Yes, it must be quite difficult dealing with the virus. We have a quarantine set up in our town for Canadians who were exposed while traveling. Good luck, and thank you for keeping us posted about your trike


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

A film made yesterday; trying to do presentation, don't blame me,I seldom speak English


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Another off road test film


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Nice one, mate! Keep on keeping on! :thumbsup:


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

I'm hoping you, family, friends and neighbors are staying healthy. We are in a stay-at-home order from government here in California.


----------



## andytiedye (Jul 26, 2014)

Radium said:


> I'm hoping you, family, friends and neighbors are staying healthy. We are in a stay-at-home order from government here in California.


It's still OK to go outside to exercise, just stay 6 feet away from others and don't crash.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> I'm hoping you, family, friends and neighbors are staying healthy. We are in a stay-at-home order from government here in California.


Thank! perhaps you people had heard of Taiwan's Epidemic prevention is fine,we can still go shopping around and dining in night market here

And hoping the world recover as usual soon

Until now, I have assembled some kits for weeks for trader and customers


----------



## MattiThundrrr (Jul 6, 2019)

Amazing! Thank you for the update.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

MattiThundrrr said:


> Amazing! Thank you for the update.


You are so kind! I'll keep updating!


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Air freight package and a folding chair's top space easily loading tent and bags


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Beautiful! Your diligence is to be admired. Great job.! :thumbsup:


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Sometimes people so naive ask me if I could help them to design a tilting trike of their work, it's not a charity sacrificing oneselves time and income to help young man get knowledge, one should learn from elements surrounding and know why the product done like that, more over; they don't want the public know it's not their own effort of know how


Recently 3 young guys want to go shortcut to get easy lunch


Chinese culture look down upon craftsman's efforts the most, almost all parents want their children to be an officer sitting in office waiting citizens asking for- -most company want a conpetative product but don't want to pay R&D cost 


There was a guy want an active lean trike in his business, asked me if I could design one for him but never talked about the cost, after 4 month later he still can't get an easy lunch then ask me again, still the same conclusion


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> Beautiful! Your diligence is to be admired. Great job.! :thumbsup:


I just happen to figure out to put a chair on the top of the bucket,it's more comfortable with back pad instead of sit on the water bucket


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> I just happen to figure out to put a chair on the top of the bucket,it's more comfortable with back pad instead of sit on the water bucket


Smalls steps. And don't let any of these scammers con you. 
No Money,
No Honey! 
(Old American saying).


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

#65 frame is ready

There will be compact and a little wider type for more capacity bucket
And a rigid front rack


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

That is awesome piece of work. I could almost live off of one of those with a few mods. (imagining options.)


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> That is awesome piece of work. I could almost live off of one of those with a few mods. (imagining options.)


A compact model width no more than handle bar is just fine in downtown crowded with motor scooters, for parents EU who need a wider seat for 2 kids side by side,73 cm may not wide enough


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Active lean 4 wheeler


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

Yo, Auto B......
Have you seen one of these? Might be compatible? //eunorau-ebike.com/products/bike-trailer-single-wheel


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Radium said:


> Yo, Auto B......
> Have you seen one of these? Might be compatible? //eunorau-ebike.com/products/bike-trailer-single-wheel


I saw this in web side but its not a fat tire, while the rear bucket of my drawing 4 wheeler can haul the harvest


----------



## Radium (Jan 11, 2019)

autobike543 said:


> I saw this in web side but its not a fat tire, while the rear bucket of my drawing 4 wheeler can haul the harvest


That in the pic simply looks like a fat tire ebike, pulling what looks like a BOB Ibex trailer; nothing new.

The trailer I saw was a true fat tire single wheel.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

I drew fixtures between seat tube & top tube, down tube & BB, when you choose a bike to modify to tiling trike with lower top tube for easily cross over, just cut off top and down tube of the complete bike then fix new top tube and down tube to the seat tube and BB of the bike, don't need to do frame welding on a work top; yes you need to disassemble cranks and fix a fixture on BB and new down tube

The fixture consists of laser cut plates and bolts and nuts, it's cheap


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Frame machining parts done of a 22 years MTB modification


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

And now - -


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

The frame is rigid and 26" rear wheel easier to ride rugged terrain


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Foot stand


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Cheap box in front


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

*Stealth power wheels*

Stealth power wheel GIF
https://onedrive.live.com/?cid=C709...2571B!1394&parId=C7097D366F32571B!149&o=OneUp


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

24" MTB MOD.


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

Weekend trips


----------



## martinsillo (Jul 31, 2009)

looks fun!


----------



## autobike543 (Mar 1, 2018)

New film Ride down and up sidewalk curbs


----------



## Lapidus (5 mo ago)

Hello everyone,

I modified an ADO A16XE with an AddBike+
The trike is very sensitive on tilting and it is very challegning to drive it.

The kinematics is very simple. Do you think that a suspension would improve maneuverability?


----------

